# Rex Litter in Mouselette Stage *Pic Heavy*



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, the chubby bubs have turned into Mouselettes, which is Melissa lingo for their eyes have been open for a couple days and they're all awkward. Cute but awkward.  These guys will more than likely be used in my PEW Rex project, though a couple may be used for Dove/Silver. My Rexes are definitely works in progress!

The 2 bucks. Hard to tell the color difference with all the white glaring on them, but they are significantly varied in shade when in natural light. I will probably only be keeping one of them, the lightest with the thicker tail.

















And the does. The Standard girlies had to come out and play too. I have my eye on 2 of the Rexes. The other 2 will probably be available. Mama did not cooperate and have them early enough for me to bring them to RF, unless I wean early which I hate to do.

































































And the Standard girlies alone, for the cuteness factor.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, they are sooooo cute!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! :love1


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing and too-too cute.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

oh. my. gosh. those are the cutest little lamby mice ive ever seen. EVER.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, everybody! They are super cutsie-wootsie for sure. Their mama is best best Rex I have body wise so I'm hoping a couple mature like mama! They are still Mouselettes or Mouse Drops, so I have ants-in-my-pants waiting.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! They look like little mouse shaped sheep :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous, both the curly and the standard.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice mice there. I dont usually like the non standard fur types. But those meece bubs are just adorable.


----------

